# New Photo Shoot with the 98 SE *56K BEWARE*



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

These were taken at Sandpoint Naval in Seattle and in Downtown Seattle.
Thanks to my friend Josh for taking these. Great work! All can visit www.mackeydesigns.com.
A BIG Thanks to Liuspeed for hosting these so I can share with everyone.

































































































This is Bob the Beagle


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


>


Looks awesome, I especially like this pic.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks great, Matt! Did you have that FMIC at I.Rev?

Josh's photography gets more amazing every time I see it.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Yeah the IC was on there...funny it's not like it's obvious it's there...almost just looks like a shinny grill  :cheers:


----------



## BeEleven (Jan 22, 2003)

this is kinda random....(I love the pics by the way)...but is that just a 4-point roll cage with a harness bar? I want something similar kinda like the rollbars in the beds of pickup trucks but inside the cabin behind my seats. I was wondering what kind of price you got on that setup.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

*my gawd*

:jawdrop: ...thats beautiful work.....the rolling pics are amazing.....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Awesome. How did you get the driving pic?


----------



## webninja (Oct 15, 2002)

the best quality pics i've ever seen for a sr - tops many of the magazine shots - i'm sure you could get magazine coverage (if you don't have any already) with your car and those shots...


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

BeEleven said:


> this is kinda random....(I love the pics by the way)...but is that just a 4-point roll cage with a harness bar? I want something similar kinda like the rollbars in the beds of pickup trucks but inside the cabin behind my seats. I was wondering what kind of price you got on that setup.


Actually it's just a custom harness bar that was originally designed for a Honda Prelude but apparently both the B14 and the prelude's b pillars are almost the same width apart so just a little bit of bending the ends was needed.

Don't get me wrong...this setup is not legal for track racing but works fine for lapping events. Eventually I plan on putting a full cage or even just a 4 point in.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> Awesome. How did you get the driving pic?


My Friend with his camera in another car that was a couple of lanes over. His camera is a very nice professional grade digital camera.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

forgive me if im being a moron, but what front bumper isthat? I love it

BTW- your car has everything i have ever wanted in my sentra, including the paint color. Goddamn that is nice


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

*Wow*

Very nice pics....damn, those are good shots.....you can make wallpapers out of 'em..

I especially like the shot with the transparent hood, tight!!! :thumbup:


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

squeeze, ur SE is by far my favorite b14 ever since i got my car about 2 years ago. very nice ride bro


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah,
I was going to ask about his equipment. Maybe you could ask him the details of those shots. (Such as Aperture and shutter speed if he has them avaiable) Just curious on his equpment.

Seth


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Amazing pics indeed. There are quite a few of those that I like a lot.
Very sweet car. :cheers:


----------



## Zman125 (Oct 3, 2002)

Do you have any more interior pictures of the dash and such. The car is amazing and the pictures are awesome. Just curious what all you have done with the interior Thanks


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

high five to josh mackey :thumbup:


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

VERY clean car, and the motion pics are amazing. Excellent work.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Props to you and your photo man!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Very nice. Why did you go back to the stock side skirts?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

they are se-l side skirts.. reason he went back ( what he told me is ) that the other ones were just too much for him.. he liked the flow of the stock ones better.


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

Nice man very NICE :cheers: 
Looks like your friend is a natural photographer.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Your car sucks, and your photographer can't shoot to save his life :fluffy:  :banana: :banhump: 


Just playin' man, you know that I think your car (and Josh's skillz) are top knotch!

I saw this pic on ImportMix, and wondered why you did not post it here.
It's my personal favorite 










Lookin' good man :thumbup:


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I saw this pic on ImportMix, and wondered why you did not post it here.
> It's my personal favorite
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't want to bog down Liuspeeds server so I just picked a few from the shoot. He actually took close to 100 pics and we just picked some of the best ones.


----------



## mackey (Jan 20, 2004)

ok since matt was too anxious to get his pics up, little did he know i had them hosted already.

here's the full set.

Some of you might not be able to see this if your at a corporate company.


























































































































































































































last but not least. Bob. Bob has bitch tits.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Mackey, you da man! :thumbup:


----------



## mercuryfox2 (Dec 22, 2003)

Man those pics are really good! I love those rolling shots. I'm seriously thinking about photography, and was wondering how you got into it.


----------



## 32DA3 (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes! I also love photography .. His photo's are wicked and really on point.. 
Great looking car .


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

those rolling ones are really great. Any info on shutter speed settings, etc to get clear photo like that on the highway?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Mackey - the photos look awesome! What kind of cam do you use?


----------



## B14kid (Nov 18, 2003)

SqueezinSE, where around Seattle are you from?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Wow, some really amazing shots. One really tallented photographer. I know I couldn't afford a camera like he's got, but I would like to know what kind as well. I got a new Sony P92 5MP cam that's been taking some nice shots, I used it to take the backround for this pic:









What time of day did he take the photos? When my car is completed, I wanna get out and take some quality photos myself. We've been having nothing but beautiful days here in FL (minus some rain last weekend), nothing but clear skys. I'm afraid I'm gonna run out of nice days like this come Feburary/March.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

whats that sentra got in it? i know its an sr20 with a different manifold and such, but ive never seen it before and im in awe...i need to know...so i can drool


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> whats that sentra got in it? i know its an sr20 with a different manifold and such, but ive never seen it before and im in awe...i need to know...so i can drool


Check out his cardomain page.
It's got plenty to drool over 

http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/433255/1


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

From the horses mouth on the camera.

Fuji S1 Pro DSLR with an assortment of Nikkor Lens. 
Several different settings, but the shutter was about 1/30th to 1/45th of a sec

My Mods are as follows for those interested.

Motor/Transmission:
SR20DE Engine
Turbonetics T3/T4 Turbo
Turbonetics/FMAX Manifold
Turbonetics/FMAX Down pipe
L&R Racing 3" Mandrel Bent Exhaust
L&R Racing Test Pipe
3" High Flow Cat
Magnaflow Muffler
Turbonetics Deltagate Wastegate
HKS Racing Bypass Valve
Spearco RFR Mounted Intercooler
Nissan 370CC Injectors
JWT Reprogrammed '96 SE-R ECU
MSD 6BTM ignition
MSD Tach Adaptor
Vitek Spark Plug Wires
Nippin Denso Spark Plugs
ACT Extreme 6puck Clutch 
ACT Extreme Pressure Plate
Phantom Grip Limited Slip
Redline Transmission Fluid
Stillen Short Shifter
Optima Yellow Top Battery

Suspension:
Suspension Techniques F/R Sway Bars
AGX/KYB Adjustable Shocks
Ground Control Coil-Overs
Motivational Rear Upper Plates
Stillen Front Strut Tower Bar
Stillen/Cusco Camber plates Front
11.75" 2 Piece Brake Rotors Front
Wilwood Dynalite 4 Pot Calipers
Fastbrakes Steel Braided Lines
Wilwood Polymatrix Brake pads
Lenso VPD 17" X 7.5" Wheels
Toyo Proxes FZ4 Tires
NOTE: B&G Coilovers and Cusco Camber plates are going in within the next week.
Interior: 
Sparco Torino Seats
Sparco Sliders
Sparco 4pt Harnesses
Sparco Shift Knob
Sparco Wrapped/Embroidered Rear Seats
Sparco Wrapped Door Inserts 
Sparco Wrapped Shift Boot
Cascade Autosport Custom Harness Bar
Greddy Profec B Spec II
Greddy Turbo Timer
Greddy Oil Pressure Gauge
Greddy Boost Gauge
Greddy Exhaust Gas Temp Gauge
Aluminum Gauge Bezel
Razo Pedals
Nokia Hands Free Cell Kit
Camera Mount

I.C.E.
Kenwood KVT-910DVD HU
Kenwood Digital EQ
Kenwood Rear Coaxial Speakers
Sirius Satellite Radio w/ Kenwood Tuner
Aura Front Separates
Alpine Flex 4 Amp

Exterior:
Stillen GTR Front Fascia
Clear Corners
8000k HID's
Tinted Windows
Short Antenna


----------



## mackey (Jan 20, 2004)

Fuji S1 Pro DSLR Camera with an assortment of Nikkor Lenses.


Shutter Speed was around 1/30th to 1/45th of sec for the rolling shots.

Other than that, i must have used 20 different settings for the other pics to get it right....

and it still was gloomy outside so ya....

thanks guys..


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> From the horses mouth on the camera.
> 
> Fuji S1 Pro DSLR with an assortment of Nikkor Lens.






Looks like nice car to feature in NPM, if you'd like to share with the entire community drop me a mail at [email protected]

wait is this Matt? haha okay an update!!!!!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, where did you get the front bumper at? Stillen? I'm looking to get that one, I definately don't wanna buy from Stillen and the guy on the group buy doesn't seem to be very legit anymore.


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> hey, where did you get the front bumper at? Stillen? I'm looking to get that one, I definately don't wanna buy from Stillen and the guy on the group buy doesn't seem to be very legit anymore.


I don't think you can get this one from Stillen anymore as they only sell the big mouth version of the same bumper which in my opinion, blows.

You may have to go through some place like Andy's autosport or Erebuni directly.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

squeezinSE said:


> I don't think you can get this one from Stillen anymore as they only sell the big mouth version of the same bumper which in my opinion, blows.
> 
> You may have to go through some place like Andy's autosport or Erebuni directly.


looks like I'm gettin it from the group buy again. The guy finally got back to me. I tried ordering the front alone from moldynamics and erebuni, but both charge a hell of alot and shippng would take over a month b/c they're made to order. The guy with the GB has them in with very resonable prices, the only thing is he's not very easy to contact.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

............your car is awsome, and too freakin clean......  


but otherwise, awsome jaerb :thumbup: :cheers: :fluffy:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

as long as its DAILY DRIVEN, im in love...


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> as long as its DAILY DRIVEN, im in love...


Honestly...I have another POS car that I drive when the weather sucks ass around here. But I really do drive it as much as possible,,I need new tires


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

squeezinSE said:


> Honestly...I have another POS car that I drive when the weather sucks ass around here. But I really do drive it as much as possible,,I need new tires



thats fine...i just hate TRAILOR BITCHES haha


----------



## im2kwik4u (Oct 10, 2002)

:thumbup: Bro, thats just Beautiful!!!!

I want a turbo!! :waving:


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

B14kid said:


> SqueezinSE, where around Seattle are you from?


Oh and I live on the eastside in Redmond.


----------



## daconch (Nov 13, 2003)

eh man your car is tight as hell....loving the color and the photo's, keep it up man. you should try a electric antenna really sleek it out


----------



## MSTH8TDMAX23 (Dec 1, 2003)

now thats a very purty car.


----------



## mrRICEguy (Jan 1, 2004)

dope work...dope rims....dope car....u are now my idol....haha


----------



## squeezinSE (Nov 15, 2002)

Well, get on your knees then...


j/k
 :cheers:


----------



## fastmode (Nov 25, 2003)

congratulations on your awesome car. someday I will have the cash to be able to put stuff into my car.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

I have always liked your B14. One of the cleanest I have ever seen :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Congrats on the NPM feature car.


----------

